# SingleTree Kitchen - February 2015



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

What?! No food thread?!?!?!!

I really need to charge the battery on the camera....

Braised short ribs, creamy mashed potatoes and beets.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Homestead raised Pheasant
Yogurt infused mashed potatoes
Carmelized carrots
Peaches and cream corn
Green onions


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Pheasant is wondefull! I think of it as a kingly medieval style feast. can't tell the last time I tasted it. well certainly it must have been when I raised them myself. I'm hoping to get back to that. ~Georgia.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Moonwolf, that is a tasty looking plate of good eating.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

All I had was humble angel hair with meat sauce. 

We had horrible snow, rain, ice, snow, crap all night and day. Getting more on Wed/Thursday.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I've been on a soup kick: last week it was split pea soup, this week it's homemade won ton soup. 
Spent a couple hours yesterday making a huge batch of pork and shrimp won tons. Today it took very little time to make a nice bowl of soup. Reminds me to pick up some more broth and green onions.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Burger beans is what's for supper. I wish you could smell them. I made them with the burgers I grilled the other day.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

notice there are no pics. of my food lately. I'm lucky if I can grab a sandwich on the go. weather is similar to Leslie's. everything thrown at us. I just got the driveway opened up enough to get the car out and another storm coming tonight. good thing I still have plenty grub. many don't. I hear the roads and parking lots are treacherous! ~Georgia.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> notice there are no pics. of my food lately. I'm lucky if I can grab a sandwich on the go. weather is similar to Leslie's. everything thrown at us. I just got the driveway opened up enough to get the car out and another storm coming tonight. good thing I still have plenty grub. many don't. I hear the roads and parking lots are treacherous! ~Georgia.


I tried to load a picture yesterday w/o success. Guess I need to find the tutorial and re-read it.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Creamy Chicken and Rice Soup Recipe here.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Pico de Gallo.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Ribeyes on my new Weber grill, corn on the cob, potatoes and homemade brownies.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Dad and I are trying to go without the grocery store (except for milk, eggs, and fresh veg) for the month of February, so we are "cleaning" out the freezer and pantry. Found some pot roast with gravy I had "foodsavered" so that's what we had along with noodles and green beans.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Today it was a pot of chili. I ran low on chili powder and remembered the smoked-dried chilies my son gave me about four years ago. Got a couple of those seeded and man, did they make some good flavor! I'm embarrassed to tell you how many bowls I had. :ashamed:

Couple days ago I made fish chowder with fish and shrimp. It's so easy, and so good. 

Trying to use up some fridge and freezer stuff this week, too. 
Some possible meals:
steamed cabbage, potato, carrot and kielbasa
pork chops with baked potato and peas and carrots
pan fried tilapia fillets with a side of boiled potatoes dressed with butter and green onions
more won ton soup (still got lots of won tons, chicken broth and angel hair pasta)
If I can remember how, I'll post pictures.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

just practicing:

fish and potatoes:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9546230557/

won ton soup: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14146517227/

steamed cabbage with carrots, green beans, kielbasa and caraway seeds:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12125301424/

I fix these meals pretty often so had pictures, but still haven't figured out how to load the picture itself, not just the link.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Stef*, when you reply to a thread, left click the manage attachments,then left click choose file, then retrieve Your photo from wherever it is located, then left click the upload button, then finally submit reply. I hope this helps? Your meals look Yummy-looking forward to seeing You post the pictures*


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Baking a shepherds pie version using delicious diced duck meat topped with mashed potatoes/mash carrot mix. Th innards are loaded with veggies, onion and lentils.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Picture of smoked duck shepherds pie baking in the oven.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

***** This is Stef's meal*I was just trying to help post the pic*.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thank you, Tom! That's so thoughtful of you.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Stef said:


> Thank you, Tom! That's so thoughtful of you.


Your welcome Stef. Tambo walked me through the steps when I was not sure how to post pics, so I am trying to pay it forward, so to speak*.:thumb:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

We are snowed/iced in at the moment. We are having venison roast via crockpot, baby carrots, corn casserole and biscuit pudding


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Crockpot Kale and Quinoa Soup (Recipe link)


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Pepper Steak, thin sliced top round, cooked low and slow (tender*), and I had just added, green peppers, onions, mushrooms, and garlic, with a dash of terriyaki sauce.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

had my lunch on a tray tonight sitting by the window after out bucking traffic . ruts of ice everywhere and hardly room for 2 cars to pass. thought I'd take a chance to pile on the grub for the next bout on sunday. it has been up to + 10C today though and the ice is melting. I should be able to shovel some of it off the driveway later. I braised a bit of salmon and made a lemon dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dinner tonight: bacon, eggs and...potato salad. Why not? LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not much for supper tonight .too tired from beating ice. got out my sandwich maker for the first time in years and made a grilled cheese sandwich.so good with honey mustard! even better when you use a mother of pearl caviar spoon. just kidding! tastes the same either way. i just liked saying it! 

made a choc.cake for dessert used coffee and rum for the liquid.served with ricotta and raspberries. raspberry tea. I feel pretty good. I didn't realize it until I looked at the calendar. less than a month until spring!~Georgia


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Newfieannie, you sure have the most beautiful presentation of your meals I have ever seen.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

very kind of you Whistech! just something I've always enjoyed doing. started with my GM. I have a thread on Countryside Families decorating forum where I put most of my stuff. ~Georgia.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> not much for supper tonight .too tired from beating ice. got out my sandwich maker for the first time in years and made a grilled cheese sandwich.so good with honey mustard! even better when you use a mother of pearl caviar spoon. just kidding! tastes the same either way. i just liked saying it!
> 
> made a choc.cake for dessert used coffee and rum for the liquid.served with ricotta and raspberries. raspberry tea. I feel pretty good. I didn't realize it until I looked at the calendar. less than a month until spring!~Georgia


Very elegant setting. Bound to make even a grilled cheese sandwich taste special. Hope you enjoyed. * 
*


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Tried a new way of preparing chicken. I don't like my narration, so, please, feel free to turn it OFF. But the chicken was really delicious and I will make it this way again. 
It was marinated in soy sauce, minced garlic, a pinch of dry ginger, and only a few drops of sesame oil (because it's powerful)'
Marinate for a couple hours, turning now and then to coat the chicken.
Preheat a frying pan on medium. Add 1 T. of butter and 2T. of oil and 4 to 5 tablespoons of honey. Fry the chicken pieces until they brown a little. 
Preheat oven to 325 F. 
Cover frying pan with foil and bake in oven about 40 to 45 minutes or until chicken is cooked through. Remove foil and crisp skin for about 10 to 15 minutes. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTwjrrtpfH8[/ame]


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure looks good! not a thing wrong with that narration. very interesting! I mostly live on fish and chicken and I can always do with another recipe. must try this. I see sesame oil on the shelf but have never tried it. ~Georgia.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> sure looks good! not a thing wrong with that narration. very interesting! I mostly live on fish and chicken and I can always do with another recipe. must try this. I see sesame oil on the shelf but have never tried it. ~Georgia.




Annie...that is your name? Please correct me if it's not.

Re: the sesame oil...if it's your first time, use it very, very sparingly. I mean like 2 or 3 drops. It is very powerful and can overwhelm a recipe. If you like it, you can always add more. **


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

annie was dads mothers name. she died when dad was a boy. I use it out of respect. dad always said I was her spitting image. real name is Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I Love this thread!!, And I really appreciate everyone that contributes. Stef*, Your Video was fantastic! I want to make a video now! Georgia*, I thoroughly enjoy the photos of Your dinner table. I encourage everyone to view Your thread in the Home Decorating Forum, In Countryside Families-you have quite a touch, when it comes to such things!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi everyone. ** 
I'm cooking up this ginormous pan of fried potatoes. Had some taters that were getting a little old, so I parboiled them and am now frying them crisp.

Probably enough here for four or five meals. Will have some for dinner and freeze the rest. 








Bon appetite! :happy2:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey...where is everyone? Am I the only one eating around here? 

Tonight was a little leftover chili toped with some cheese and served with a side of avocado salad and some tortilla chips.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

We had an ice storm yesterday and I am so thankful we didn't lose power! Spent today in as it was safer than trying to negotiate an icy sidewalk. 
Dinner tonight was (how can I get hungry when I don't do anything all day?!?) pan fried tilapia fillets and fried rice.

A lot of people won't make fried fish at home because of the smell. I have found the following method to be very effective:
Heat 1/2 cup of vinegar, any kind, in the microwave almost to boiling. Set the cup on the stove or counter and the vinegar will absorb the odor. Most times it is gone in a few hours or by morning.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

oops, moving to new thread


----------

